# Finding baby mamma #3



## 3322 (Jul 3, 2022)

I think we can all agree that Meigh should be replaced. She is too ugly, insipid and annoying to stay on as a character on the show. The Ralphamale needs to proof that he can do better and at least bag a woman who actually looks like a woman. Meigh failed as a babymamma just by rerolling a girl, despite Ralph needing an heir to the Ralphamale throne. 

Alice would have made a perfect babymamma #3 but Ralph managed to fuck that up spectacularly, so we need to find a new woman to sacrifice to the gunt. I suggest that Ralph go through with his plan of moving to Mexico, leave behind Meigh and Rozy and find himself a hot spicy mamacita bonita with curves that don't quit and a temperament to match a ragepig. All the bonita mamacitas will be thirsting for his American dollars and Ralph can take his pick. 

Leave your suggestions in this thread and win 100 coach coin if Ralph takes your advice.


----------



## Wigs4Sale (Jul 3, 2022)

I nominate Ralph become his own BabyMama#3 and troon out. No one else is top of the sektur from the top on down. Therefore no one is better looking than Ralph himself


----------



## WeWuzFinns (Jul 3, 2022)

Ralph is pedophile, meigh is pedophile. Gunt is pig, meigh is horse, neither is human. Gunt is horrible, meigh is horrible. Similarities attract. They are practically made for each other.


----------



## claudiuspt0lemy (Jul 3, 2022)

I can only imagine if ralph obtained a spic-ess that she would be just as annoying and rage piggy as himself. Imagine Ralph and this creature irl. Ralph is already so beligerent but with the confidence and assurance that only a crazed spicess could give him we might see otherwise unobtainable amounts of content


----------



## Schlomo Silverscreenblatt (Jul 3, 2022)

Corrine


----------



## 3322 (Jul 3, 2022)

WeWuzFinns said:


> Ralph is pedophile, meigh is pedophile. Gunt is pig, meigh is horse, neither is human. Gunt is horrible, meigh is horrible. Similarities attract. They are practically made for each other.


Are you saying Ralph can't do better than Meigh?


----------



## Timothymcoyvey (Jul 3, 2022)

Schlomo Silverscreenblatt said:


> Corrine


I’m sickened, but curious


----------



## WeWuzFinns (Jul 3, 2022)

3322 said:


> Are you saying Ralph can't do better than Meigh?


It is still a while before Ghislaine gets released.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Jul 3, 2022)

I’m gonna go with Null’s mommy


----------



## 3322 (Jul 3, 2022)

Schlomo Silverscreenblatt said:


> Corrine





Capt. Jean Luc Ritard said:


> I’m gonna go with Null’s mommy


We need someone of child-bearing age!


----------



## 5753 (Jul 3, 2022)

My nigga @Aydin Paladin


----------



## Kinochet (Jul 3, 2022)

Schlomo Silverscreenblatt said:


> Corrine


I don’t think Corinne has any eggs you guys. Also she’d 100% get an abortion.

On 2nd thought, let’s do that. Corinne.


----------



## Justtocheck (Jul 3, 2022)

5753 said:


> My nigga @Aydin Paladin


She's too cute! NOO PLIZ


----------



## Overdrive MASK_de_SMITH (Jul 3, 2022)

Doesn't Ralph have AIDS? I think him finding baby mommas would be a pretty bad idea lmao

Also he's a part of America First, so unless he wants to risk Fuentes breaking into his home and looking for cum stains, then he's just gonna have no choice than being another name in Fuentes's list of potential gay partners.


----------



## Nikes_JustDoIt (Jul 3, 2022)

Nick Fuentes
 the pig-catboy demon baby will be born.


----------



## 3322 (Jul 3, 2022)

5753 said:


> My nigga @Aydin Paladin


She's infertile. Damn you guys are terrible at this!


----------



## JhonVent (Jul 3, 2022)

claudiuspt0lemy said:


> I can only imagine if ralph obtained a spic-ess that she would be just as annoying and rage piggy as himself. Imagine Ralph and this creature irl. Ralph is already so beligerent but with the confidence and assurance that only a crazed spicess could give him we might see otherwise unobtainable amounts of content


Ralph married a Pakistaní woman before, a hispanic woman would not be out of the round of possibility for the Gunt, however I don’t think he would marry again if it was up to him. Let say he did go to México and found himself a mamasita for himself and knock her up with demon baby #3. A traditional Mexican woman would expect a marine proposal to follow soon. if not very bad things could happen to Ralph and Josh would be right once again. Don’t go for the Hispanic women Ralph, best case scenario you lose your pose  dick and watch as it is being fed to the pigs!


----------



## TayandYou (Jul 3, 2022)

Ralph is just going to wait for Soph to turn 18. Or at least I hope he waits, he didn't really wait for Nora.


----------



## Justtocheck (Jul 3, 2022)

Overdrive MASK_de_SMITH said:


> Doesn't Ralph have AIDS? I think him finding baby mommas would be a pretty bad idea lmao


The Ralphamale is a great gift giver. Look at all the corn he gave us.


----------



## metroid_fetish (Jul 3, 2022)

DSP's wife.


----------



## Calefactorite (Jul 3, 2022)

Alice. Finish what you sharted started, Ralph.


----------



## Super Saiyan Hitler (Jul 3, 2022)

To fulfill his wigger destiny, the Ralphamale must have a *BLACK *son with a proud Black woman. I have previously suggested a Gambian woman, but since Ralph realized that he got catfished by the Gambian Groyper, it seems unlikely that he will go there. Instead, I would suggest that Ralph visit the extremely safe and cool favelas of Brazil where he can find many cheap Afro-Brazilian hookers to take his seed. If Ralph traveled to Rio de Janeiro, he could even do streams from the foot of Christ the Redeemer, which would perhaps be the ultimate CHRIZ IZ KANGZ grift.


----------



## Puck (Jul 3, 2022)

Going by Ralph's past streams I think Soph is probably his top pick


----------



## Kinochet (Jul 3, 2022)

Super Saiyan Hitler said:


> To fulfill his wigger destiny, the Ralphamale must have a *BLACK *son with a proud Black woman. I have previously suggested a Gambian woman, but since Ralph realized that he got catfished by the Gambian Groyper, it seems unlikely that he will go there. Instead, I would suggest that Ralph visit the extremely safe and cool favelas of Brazil where he can find many cheap Afro-Brazilian hookers to take his seed. If Ralph traveled to Rio de Janeiro, he could even do streams from the foot of Christ the Redeemer, which would perhaps be the ultimate CHRIZ IZ KANGZ grift.


He’s right. The half black or quadroon son of the Ralphamale is the kino we’ve been looking for the entire time. He will be a violent felon just like his father.


----------



## Franz Joseph (Jul 3, 2022)

Lauren Southern's sister. The way he thrist's after that bitch.


----------



## Kinochet (Jul 3, 2022)

Franz Joseph said:


> Lauren Southern's sister. The way he thrist's after that bitch.


There’s no way she’d consent, not that that would stop him.


----------



## Pony! Hugger of People (Jul 3, 2022)

Well rather than think of a person I can only think of requirements.

1. Has to be young, we know Ralph likes them young and impressionable. Also anyone with life experience would immediately see past his bullshit 

2. Has to have a bad home/family life that he can leverage against them. Seems consistent that he tries to play the part of the "rescuer"

3. They have to have bad moral judgement (this also means targetting a younger group) and be in a state of mind where they are attracted to "bad boys" or something similar, maybe like faith finding a carbon copy of her daddy

4. They have to be somewhat present online, Ralph needs to control a second account to like and retweet himself to downplay how he destroys relationships.

So, essentially we're looking for someone young, from a broken home, who's desperately looking for an escape, but one to familiarity.

Man writing this out Ralph is really just the internet version of 20 year old guys prowling around highschools....


----------



## TheSockiestSock (Jul 3, 2022)

Who’s that black chick that posts here? She gets into discord drama a lot.

@Saffronette


----------



## High Tea (Jul 3, 2022)

Faith will realize her father hates her and return to mi vida Ralph out of spite. Babymama 1 shall become Babymama 3 as the prophecy foretold. The demon babies, male and female, yin and yang, will combine forces and destroy the world signaling the age of darkness and the threesome shall unleash the pestilence that brings forth the end times.


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Jul 3, 2022)

I nominate @Elaine Miller, a perfectly sane rich model with an accent. She's also the hacker known as 4chan and can run gayops for him.


TheSockiestSock said:


> Who’s that black chick that posts here? She gets into discord drama a lot.


@theralph stopped posting here a long time ago


----------



## Elaine Miller (Jul 3, 2022)

Blue Miaplacidus said:


> I nominate @Elaine Miller, a perfectly sane rich model with an accent. She's also the hacker known as 4chan and can run gayops for him.
> 
> @theralph stopped posting here a long time ago


I am traumatised that Kiwis I’ve never seen before know who I am. 
>perfectly sane
No.
>rich
Sure.
>model
Well… about that.
>an accent 
Everyone has one.
>hacker known as 4chan
ABSOLUTELY.
But there is absolutely no chance I could entertain the idea of banging Ralph. My thotiness only extends towards the Internet & is for entirely attention/entertainment purposes. The only pro to fucking Ethan would be some type of inner   feeling of satisfaction at fucking my enemy’s enemy but even then, it’s not worth it.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Jul 3, 2022)

Calefactorite said:


> Alice. Finish what you sharted started, Ralph.


Horrifying, I can make it worse.

You heard it here, we're digging up Patty.



Elaine Miller said:


> I am traumatised that Kiwis I’ve never seen before know who I am.
> >perfectly sane
> No.
> >rich
> ...


Hey crazy bitch what are you even talking about? This thread had nothing to do with you.


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Jul 3, 2022)

TriggerMeElmo said:


> Hey crazy bitch what are you even talking about? This thread had nothing to do with you.


someone opened the box, and she came!


----------



## Elaine Miller (Jul 3, 2022)

TriggerMeElmo said:


> Hey crazy bitch what are you even talking about? This thread had nothing to do with you.


I was tagged, stay mad.


----------



## TayandYou (Jul 3, 2022)

Elaine Miller said:


> I am traumatised that Kiwis I’ve never seen before know who I am.
> >perfectly sane
> No.
> >rich
> ...


You're over 18 so you're too old for Ralph anyways. He likes talking to 17 year olds so he has a year to groom them.


----------



## TurdFondler (Jul 3, 2022)

metroid_fetish said:


> DSP's wife's sister


Fixed


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Jul 3, 2022)

Elaine Miller said:


> I was tagged, stay mad.


You don't need to reply to every tag, you lunatic. But please, tell us how you aren't histrionic and don't spend your time constantly searching your name on this forum.


----------



## Elaine Miller (Jul 3, 2022)

TriggerMeElmo said:


> You don't need to reply to every tag, you lunatic. But please, tell us how you aren't histrionic and don't spend your time constantly searching your name on this forum.


If I’m histrionic you’re feeding my mental illness right now. How do you feel about that?


----------



## TakeSoma (Jul 3, 2022)

Blue Miaplacidus said:


> I nominate @Elaine Miller, a perfectly sane rich model with an accent. She's also the hacker known as 4chan and can run gayops for him.



As a Portuguese, I have mixed feelings about this, since I'm prone to like Britons and hate Ralph.

England has helped us reconquering our country back and staying independent. I've also banged some Brit girls and couldn't be happier about it, love them. Ralph has done nothing but fucking up Portugal's image as a pedo heaven and an unsafe place, both not true.

As much of as a deranged attention whore @Elaine Miller might be, Ralph is a stupid gunted manlet. He's better of with low self-esteem pedo Pantsu. Worst case scenario, hook him up with Chris. That would definitely be a sign of the Dimensional Merge(™) - original content, do not steal.


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Jul 3, 2022)

Elaine Miller said:


> If I’m histrionic you’re feeding my mental illness right now. How do you feel about that?


you ever think about the fact that if you don't tone down your actions that you'll be forced onto medications that will make you fat and ugly and lobtomized?


----------



## Jeff_the_Thriller (Jul 3, 2022)

What's Soph been up to? I mean he already tugged his lil' rancid pig pecker to her when she was very underage.


----------



## 3322 (Jul 3, 2022)

Elaine Miller said:


> there is absolutely no chance I could entertain the idea of banging Ralph


Oof. How much abuse can the Ralphamale ego take? Even bottom of the barrel BPD whores (full offense meant) like Alice and Elaine are not willing to put out for him, at least not consensually. Maybe Meigh really is the best he can get... that is tough.


----------



## Elaine Miller (Jul 3, 2022)

Kramer on the phone said:


> you ever think about the fact that if you don't tone down your actions that you'll be forced onto medications that will make you fat and ugly and lobtomized?


My body my choice


----------



## Procrastinhater (Jul 3, 2022)

5753 said:


> My nigga @Aydin Paladin


That's a brave statement...


----------



## DewsLit (Jul 3, 2022)

Goocheese is perfect for Ralph.


----------



## Procrastinhater (Jul 3, 2022)

Blue Miaplacidus said:


> I nominate @Elaine Miller, a perfectly sane rich model with an accent. She's also the hacker known as 4chan and can run gayops for him.
> 
> @theralph stopped posting here a long time ago


Oh ffs why did you bring her here lol


----------



## TherapyMan (Jul 3, 2022)

Procrastinhater said:


> Oh ffs why did you bring her here lol


Some people just want to poke the glass on the fish tank.


----------



## Procrastinhater (Jul 3, 2022)

TherapyMan said:


> Some people just want to poke the glass on the fish tank.


When there's a crazy homeless person rummaging through the trash down the block it's not a good idea to lure it into your own yard even if it is funny to watch it spaz out and shit itself through binoculars...


----------



## Dead Wife (Jul 3, 2022)

Meigh’s sister of course. She’s better looking than Meigh and she’s v loyal, if standing by her man in a knifing doesn’t prove her love then I don’t know what?

It would be like the KF very own Jerry  Springer episode.


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Jul 3, 2022)

Jeff_the_Thriller said:


> What's Soph been up to? I mean he already tugged his lil' rancid pig pecker to her when she was very underage.


Soph is ugly as shit. not to be mean, but she apparently has some weird thyroid disease, she looks like a literal baby.


----------



## ChromaQuack (Jul 3, 2022)

If Ethan wanted to really own Null he should get on with Chantal.

Now I know she can't have babies, but really, Ethan's already 2-0 over Null in that regard, he needs to take it further and steal his true love aswell.


----------



## Xenomorph (Jul 3, 2022)

Sammy Bushart even though her box doesnt workish i bet ralphamales super sperm can do it


----------



## Backinpogform (Jul 3, 2022)

Dude is so ugly... _Sooo ugly. _Why wish more of his genetics on the gene pool? That poor Rosie is going to be the Khloe Kardashian of the trailer park


----------



## DNA_JACKED (Jul 3, 2022)

Elaine Miller said:


> If I’m histrionic you’re feeding my mental illness right now. How do you feel about that?


Great. It's like feeding peanuts to the monkeys at the zoo so they fight each other for our amusement.


----------



## Elric of Melnibone (Jul 3, 2022)

DewsLit said:


> Goocheese is perfect for Ralph.


This one.  Goocheese is a fat, white trash, daddy issue, substance abuse bimbo with a internet fame level relatable to Ralph.  Recent events also show that she is also somehow always the most retarded in any group she sucks her way into, a true Ralphamale talent.


----------



## veri (Jul 3, 2022)

matthew vicker’s most loyal cocksucker said:


> This one.  Goocheese is a fat, white trash, daddy issue, substance abuse bimbo with a internet fame level relatable to Ralph.  Recent events also show that she is also somehow always the most retarded in any group she sucks her way into, a true Ralphamale talent.


goocheese has aids too right? she really has nothing to lose hooking up with the ralphamale. 

maybe we can get an arc where goo and mantsu throw down for the title of killstream korrespondent. i can’t see any downsides to it; it would be the first fight goocheese wins, and content for everyone else.


----------



## AltisticRight (Jul 3, 2022)

Pony! Hugger of People said:


> Well rather than think of a person I can only think of requirements.
> 
> 1. Has to be young, we know Ralph likes them young and impressionable. Also anyone with life experience would immediately see past his bullshit
> 
> ...





Kramer on the phone said:


> Soph is ugly as shit. not to be mean, but she apparently has some weird thyroid disease, she looks like a literal baby.


So Soph it is then. Forever young (looking) too. 
Hope Ralph waits till she's 18.


----------



## Black Light Red Panic (Jul 3, 2022)

Jeff_the_Thriller said:


> What's Soph been up to? I mean he already tugged his lil' rancid pig pecker to her when she was very underage.


>Soph turns 18 next year
>Immediately gets prostituted out to El Gunto
*CROCKETT*, we can't let this happen


----------



## Queen Of The Harpies (Jul 3, 2022)

Mister Mekotur's wife will be on the market soon.


----------



## AltisticRight (Jul 3, 2022)

Queen Of The Harpies said:


> Mister Mekotur's wife will be on the market soon.


Too old, though they both enjoy cooking dogs.


----------



## MediocreMilt (Jul 3, 2022)

I was saying months and months ago (possibly even during calendar year 2021 I don't fucking remember) that I was pulling for Alice.

Then I decided that idea was disappointing because Alice is a knife-wielding freak who would probably cut short the Guntpocalypse by stabbing him before Demon Baby 4 was conceived.

Then I was more disappointed when it turned out Ralph forcibly GUNTED her.


I figure we're looking for a dark horse. Prehaps Ralph attends church and corrupts a parishioner. Prehaps Ralph makes it with a señorita or a goblina (Mexican or Portugeuese, dealer's choice). Prehaps a sheboon sex worker.

All I know is. It can't stop with May. It can't stop with Baby Mama 3. We need four kids by four women to complete the Seals. CHRIST IS KANG.


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Jul 3, 2022)

MediocreMilt said:


> I was saying months and months ago (possibly even during calendar year 2021 I don't fucking remember) that I was pulling for Alice.
> 
> Then I decided that idea was disappointing because Alice is a knife-wielding freak who would probably cut short the Guntpocalypse by stabbing him before Demon Baby 4 was conceived.
> 
> ...


Well we already have Xander as Conquest, spawn from gunt's subjugated child bride. Rozy as War, gunt's reroll to show the alog's that he's at war with that he's not a loser. Now we need Famine, a child who will be spawned at gunt's lowest point while he's in total poverty. Then finally the end of the world will come when Death is born, who will be spawned from baby mama 4 who will be pregnant when Ethan dies. Then the four horsemen will bring the end times.


----------



## JoseRaulChupacabra (Jul 3, 2022)

Is Pantsu actually semitic?  If yes, I can only assume that the Ralphamale seeks to mate all the races of women.

Paki
White
Jew?
And possibly a bunch of black hookers
Mexican hookers as well, perhaps?
Whoever the next baby momma is, the conquest of her womb must also double as a conquest of a completely different tribe by the Memphis micro.


----------



## Fivehead (Jul 3, 2022)

Part of me wants Ralph and Corrine to copulate and bring upon the some ungodly spawn for the lulz but we all know those eggs are no good.


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Jul 3, 2022)

Fivehead said:


> Part of me wants Ralph and Corrine to copulate and bring upon the some ungodly spawn for the lulz but we all know those eggs are no good.


A legit down syndrome baby from corrine and ralph would be a great thread to post in.


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Jul 4, 2022)

JoseRaulChupacabra said:


> Is Pantsu actually semitic?  If yes, I can only assume that the Ralphamale seeks to mate all the races of women.
> 
> Paki
> White
> ...


there's been enough discourse and in-depth bio info about her to confirm she's not a jew. she's just a very jewish looking italian, like Adrian Brody or the American pie dude. 

which checks out, jews in NYC don't leave the southern part of the state, meanwhile where she grew up 1/5th of the population was italian.


----------



## Fivehead (Jul 4, 2022)

Kramer on the phone said:


> Adrian Brody or the American pie dude.





> Not Jewish


You're blowing my mind right now.


----------



## Neil (Jul 4, 2022)

There was a slim chance it would've been Alice if Ralph hadn't drugged and mouthraped her.


----------



## Bubble Ba'ath (Jul 4, 2022)

Kelly Ronahan

Crazy? Check

Gross? Check

Dependent? Check

Weird fetish? Check

Rubs herself in filth just like Gunt? Check

Can be left at home under the bed during travel abroad? Check


----------



## Kinochet (Jul 4, 2022)

Neil said:


> There was a slim chance it would've been Alice if Ralph hadn't drugged and mouthraped her.


I don’t think so, she seems genuinely repulse by him(because he’s fat, pink, and smells). It was clear Alice only used Ralph for that Amazon wish list.

Edit: oh and plane tickets.

There is a guy named Wolfpup who goes to Ralph’s IRL events and he was in Ralph’s discords. He bought Alice a plane ticket for Ralph to fly her out to Vegas.


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Jul 4, 2022)

Kinochet said:


> There is a guy named Wolfpup who goes to Ralph’s IRL events and he was in Ralph’s discords. He bought Alice a plane ticket for Ralph to fly her out to Vegas.


----------



## PolkaCola (Jul 4, 2022)

High Tea said:


> Faith will realize her father hates her and return to mi vida Ralph out of spite. Babymama 1 shall become Babymama 3...


Faith is the betting man's choice, but I believe a ralpha-male follows a ralpha-pattern.

She will be under 20, unattractive, stupid, met through his network, and it will start before he ends things with Pantsu. It will be a girl that interacts with someone from AF/the Guntguard.

Does Baked have any female relatives under 20?

Alternatively, Pantsu's doormat/groomer-accomplice approach may turn out to be the successful mating strategy.


----------



## free_protons4u (Jul 4, 2022)

I'll actually provide a serious answer. Check this out




Couple of things to note. I've never seen her before but that doesn't mean much. She's probably a solid 4/10, which Ralph knows is at the upper end of what he can pull (without paying). I find Ralph's response interesting. Look at all those exclamation marks! This is a classic sign of a beta showing enthusiasm and engagement to look prospective mates know they are interested! Look at me, I'm so exciting and dynamic that everything needs to be marked with an emphasis! BOOM!!!!

(I'll give Ralph points for not going multiple exclamation marks like a faggot!)

Let's take a look at this mystery woman:




Ahhhh, I'm starting to see now. She's just Ralph's type. I'm not going to sift through all of her 50,000 tweets, but I'll extrapolate from her bio: probably dumb, maybe a little crazy, but Ralph's favorite - she's exploitable.


----------



## Fivehead (Jul 4, 2022)

Blue Miaplacidus said:


> View attachment 3454853View attachment 3454860
> View attachment 3454855


Looks like a Mossad fixer.


----------



## Kinochet (Jul 4, 2022)

Blue Miaplacidus said:


> View attachment 3454853View attachment 3454860
> View attachment 3454855


LMAO who was Pantsu messaging here? Alice? Faith?



free_protons4u said:


> I'll actually provide a serious answer. Check this out
> 
> View attachment 3454915
> Couple of things to note. I've never seen her before but that doesn't mean much. She's probably a solid 4/10, which Ralph knows is at the upper end of what he can pull (without paying). I find Ralph's response interesting. Look at all those exclamation marks! This is a classic sign of a beta showing enthusiasm and engagement to look prospective mates know they are interested! Look at me, I'm so exciting and dynamic that everything needs to be marked with an emphasis! BOOM!!!!
> ...


Lucrezia if you are reading Broke Dick Farms to own the alogs, please consider adding big ticket items to your Amazon Wish List.


----------



## 𝕺𝖑' 𝕯𝖎𝖗𝖙𝖞 𝕱𝖆𝖙𝖘𝖔 (Jul 4, 2022)

Nick


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Jul 4, 2022)

Kinochet said:


> LMAO who was Pantsu messaging here? Alice? Faith?


that's from the alice dm leaks


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Jul 4, 2022)

If the rumor I haven't heard that Nick is really a woman with a glandular problem that allows her to grow an awful looking mustache, that could be the next Ralphababymama.


----------



## TayandYou (Jul 4, 2022)

Kramer on the phone said:


> there's been enough discourse and in-depth bio info about her to confirm she's not a jew. she's just a very jewish looking italian, like Adrian Brody or the American pie dude.
> 
> which checks out, jews in NYC don't leave the southern part of the state, meanwhile where she grew up 1/5th of the population was italian.


Italian's aren't white so the theory still holds up.


----------



## Hüftpriester (Jul 4, 2022)

I know she’s pretty old but at 36 it’s still possible for @Politically Provoked to bear children. In many ways, she’s the perfect candidate.
Pros:
- will indulge the fetish of JCaesar by getting blacked.
- objectivity better looking than Meigh but still has no self esteem.
- usually keeps her stupid mouth shut and is willing to wear a burqa.
- hates KF almost as much as the Gunt.
- obsessed with her online critics, just like the Gunt.
- is an alcoholic just like the Gunt. Probably also a drug addict. 

Cons:
- 20 years older than Ralph’s age preference 
- 100% jewish 
- might be too old to have a healthy kid. 

I think Ralph should go for it.


----------

